
A single T cell's ancestors killed a patients cancer - aaavl2821
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-018-0178-z
======
homophonic
This title is not correct.

From TFA:

    
    
      Unexpectedly, at the peak of the response, 94% of CAR T 
      cells originated from a single clone in which lentiviral 
      vector-mediated insertion of the CAR transgene disrupted 
      the methylcytosine dioxygenase TET2 gene. 
    

A correct title would read:

    
    
      "A single /ancestor/ T cell's *descendents* carried out most of the attack on a patient's cancer"

------
aaavl2821
CAR-T cell therapy is a new way to treat blood cancers. T cells are taken from
a patient, genetically modified to target specific cancer cells, then
readministered to the patient

One issue is that sometimes the T cells don't survive or replicate enough once
readminstered to effectively fight cancer

In one particular patient whose cancer was completely destroyed, 94% of the
engineered CAR-T cells were sequenced and found to derive from one single T
cell clone. In this T cell, the genetic engineering process accidentally
altered another gene. These mutant T cells demonstrated different epigenetic
activity and functional roles as memory T cells

